# $99 Camera and Drain Cleaning??? HOW??



## Mr Plumber

I have been seeing a lot of commercials for a national plumbing company advertising a 99 dollar drain cleaning and camera inspection. 

Has anyone figured out why they can offer these services so cheap? Their has got to be a catch once they get in the house.


----------



## Redwood

It's called a foot in the door...

Once they are inside, have themselves chained to your kitchen table, and they start repeating themselves over and over again wanting you to sign a 20 page contract it becomes a matter of how much you will pay them to leave and $99 isn't enough.... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Redwood said:


> It's called a foot in the door...
> 
> Once they are inside, have themselves chained to your kitchen table, and they start repeating themselves over and over again wanting you to sign a 20 page contract it becomes a matter of how much you will pay them to leave and $99 isn't enough.... :laughing:


That bout sums it up, thick contracts and scare tactics.


----------



## rocksteady

I knew a guy that worked for one of the big franchises in the Bay Area and he had some great stories. Selling spot repairs in the middle of somebody's driveway for real cheap ( $300 or so) knowing the whole time that it woudn't work. After they had the sewer line cut and a gaping hole in the driveway, they'd push a full replacement for many thousands of dollars. Pretty shady stuff. I'm sure these $99 and $49 guys are the same deal.






Paul


----------



## DesertOkie

The place I worked at before I moved to OK, implemented a program were every mainline received a free camera inspection. They have a camera guy who follows everyone around, not enough jobs came in from it so they made a mainline crew with mostly new guys and guys that got lots of redos.

So low and behold, as you can see, even after we cleaned your line there are roots at every clay joint. We need to line this. They never mention that all those roots will need to be cleaned out before they can line. 

Scumbags!


----------



## Mr Plumber

I figured thier was a catch now i know what to tell my customers when they start asking why im more than 99 dollars to clean thier drains.

Thanks for the answers guys


----------



## ckoch407

DesertOkie said:


> The place I worked at before I moved to OK, implemented a program were every mainline received a free camera inspection. They have a camera guy who follows everyone around, not enough jobs came in from it so they made a mainline crew with mostly new guys and guys that got lots of redos.
> 
> So low and behold, as you can see, even after we cleaned your line there are roots at every clay joint. We need to line this. They never mention that all those roots will need to be cleaned out before they can line.
> 
> Scumbags!


Not for nothing, but do roots not grow back, even when they are cabled out?


----------



## easttexasplumb

ckoch407 said:


> Not for nothing, but do roots not grow back, even when they are cabled out?


Fortunately yes they do, the moments after the roots are cut out, they start the process of growing back into the line. Some peoples lines can last many years before roots infiltrate the line but, once they start growing in the line it becomes a continous problem. I have some customers who are on maintenance agreements for periodic drain line cleaning. Washing machine drain lines are problematic in this area as well. Most washer and kitchen sink drain lines are more than fifty foot to the 4" line. I actually enjoy cleaning drain lines, usually instant results.


----------



## rob the plumber

My aunt called the $99 commercial company. It cost just shy of $400 when they left. I could never work for any of the rooter companies.
(I don't help her anymore because she cries broke, gets family members to remodel her entire house, etc... And blows her money on vacations and shopping.)


----------



## futz

rocksteady said:


> I knew a guy that worked for one of the big franchises in the Bay Area and he had some great stories. Selling spot repairs in the middle of somebody's driveway for real cheap ( $300 or so) knowing the whole time that it woudn't work. After they had the sewer line cut and a gaping hole in the driveway, they'd push a full replacement for many thousands of dollars. Pretty shady stuff. I'm sure these $99 and $49 guys are the same deal.


Ahh... Like a transmission shop. Offer to take a quick look (implying just checking it out), tear the transmission totally apart, give very high price to repair it, give high price to just put it back together unrepaired when customer protests. Customer caves and says just repair it and empties wallet. I had some dealings with A*** Tech transmission shops around here. Ultra sleazy. LOTS of extremely pissed off customers. They were dicks to deal with for plumbing work too. I prefer to rebuild my own auto transmissions if I have the time. They're not as complex as ya think.


----------



## DesertOkie

ckoch407 said:


> Not for nothing, but do roots not grow back, even when they are cabled out?


Yes they do, if you clean the line right it is hard to see where they were without a practiced eye. These guys were cleaning them like poo and saying it was a line issue and not a single vs double blade issue.


----------



## Redwood

Sounds like business as usual at the Rooter Company...:whistling2:

Of course a good job of cabling and a Root-X application and yearly reapplications wouldn't be one on the options menu.... :laughing:

I gotta admit...
I kinda like the idea of selling a hole in the ground, cut pipe, and now you have to come up with more money to replace the entire line approach for selling a new main line... :thumbup:

Sure beats getting dirty rolling around in a crawl space taking pictures for the 20 page contract booklet...

Why chain yourself to the kitchen table when you can put the customer over a barrel and put it to them? :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat

Redwood said:


> Sounds like business as usual at the Rooter Company...:whistling2:
> 
> Of course a good job of cabling and a Root-X application and yearly reapplications wouldn't be one on the options menu.... :laughing:
> 
> I gotta admit...
> I kinda like the idea of selling a hole in the ground, cut pipe, and now you have to come up with more money to replace the entire line approach for selling a new main line... :thumbup:
> 
> Sure beats getting dirty rolling around in a crawl space taking pictures for the 20 page contract booklet...
> 
> Why chain yourself to the kitchen table when you can put the customer over a barrel and put it to them? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

PCP, don't tell me you finally learned something from somebody else!


----------



## greenscoutII

futz said:


> I prefer to rebuild my own auto transmissions if I have the time. They're not as complex as ya think.


No they really ain't all that bad.....

I feel the same way about alignment shops. I've never taken a vehicle to one when I've actually been able to just pay for an alignment. Seems like the ball joints and tie rod ends are always bad too. Sometimes even the upper and lower control arms go bad. Mine always seem to need replacement...... Even if I just changed em out the day before. Weird... Didn't think a ball joint _could_ wear out in less than four miles....


----------



## Joseph clegg

I agree it's a great way to offer a service to a customer that also helps you find issues and get more money. Another great idea is offer a $99 home plumbing inspection this also helps a customer feel like your helping them by finding potential problems before they become big issues or cause property damage. And again allows you to find more work to charge for.


----------



## Redwood

Joseph clegg said:


> I agree it's a great way to offer a service to a customer that also helps you find issues and get more money. Another great idea is offer a $99 home plumbing inspection this also helps a customer feel like your helping them by finding potential problems before they become big issues or cause property damage. And again allows you to find more work to charge for.


Hi Joe... Welcome to the zone... I think....
Have we met before?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## PlumberDave

Like joe said.

Do I make money from a $59 furnace inspection? Not once will I ever make money on the furnace inspection, But they very rarely call for an inspection they already have a problem and want somebody to tell them about it. Or the Classic "While I'm here do you have any other issues you would like me to look at for you?" No Pressure sales needed they called me.


----------



## ServicePlumber

The company that I work for offers the $99 drain cleaning special. We clean any drain "IN" your home for $99. Not under your home, outside the home, or whatever. The drain cleaning itself is $99 ,but let say I had to pull and reset a toilet, or something of that nature the price increases. If all I have to do is pull off the cover to the waste and overflow or remove the strainer from a shower drain, or take a p-trap loose under the lav sink, it's $99


----------



## Epox

rob the plumber said:


> My aunt called the $99 commercial company. It cost just shy of $400 when they left. I could never work for any of the rooter companies.
> (I don't help her anymore because she cries broke, gets family members to remodel her entire house, etc... And blows her money on vacations and shopping.)


 De jevu,,,,,,,, Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Epox

We have a drain cleaner here and on his van it reads 
 ANY DRAIN ANYTIME $49.99 .
Not sure if is the same guy but I'm curious because a relative in-law had a friend with a brand new $2000.00 machine. This guy is a maintenance man at our military school here. He couldnt get the drain open as needed an additional reel. I told him call him back and tell him to finish the job.


----------



## DesertOkie

mpsllc said:


> We have a drain cleaner here and on his van it reads
> ANY DRAIN ANYTIME $49.99 .
> Not sure if is the same guy but I'm curious because a relative in-law had a friend with a brand new $2000.00 machine. This guy is a maintenance man at our military school here. He couldnt get the drain open as needed an additional reel. I told him call him back and tell him to finish the job.



The sad part is, if i charged $99 I would be the highest in my town.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I remember back in 1988 it was a whopping 48.50.


----------



## Will

ChrisConnor said:


> I remember back in 1988 it was a whopping 48.50.


Also in 1950:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Epox said:


> We have a drain cleaner here and on his van it reads
> *ANY DRAIN ANYTIME $49.99* .
> Not sure if is the same guy but I'm curious because a relative in-law had a friend with a brand new $2000.00 machine. This guy is a maintenance man at our military school here. He couldnt get the drain open as needed an additional reel. I told him call him back and tell him to finish the job.


 






Wow. That's too cheap for a licensed company.


----------



## sierra2000

I just figured out how to make money with the $99 deal.


----------



## gear junkie

Here's how they do it. Crappy drain machine in the back filled with evidence of a sewer install. These companies are the real crooks. When people call a national franchise, they have to expect a high price. These guys go the opposite route. Fricking crooks.


----------



## revenge

Ya there's his scape goat with proper Clean out... Other than that its a leftut to clear. I bet you he does what this a hole does here this plumbing company charges dirt cheap to clear will spend hours trying to clear a drain sending the cable on a two way cleanout the wrong way then scare the customer into camera any sign of a lil belly or a lil roots they need a repipe nine out of ten would do it


----------



## 89plumbum

Came across this the other day. Whats next " 99 CENTS SEWER AND DRAIN"?


----------



## OldSchool

89plumbum said:


> Came across this the other day. Whats next " 99 CENTS SEWER AND DRAIN"?


Absolutely free drain cleaning services...

And if this doesn't work ... Then offer to pay the customer for the privilege to play in there sewer


----------



## PlungerJockey

They can have every drain at 49.95.

I will not pull a hand auger off my truck for that.

If I am going to be broke, there is no point in being tired too.


----------



## plbgbiz

89plumbum said:


> Came across this the other day. Whats next " 99 CENTS SEWER AND DRAIN"?


And whoever is an ignorant enough consumer to hire them, will be their rightful prey.


----------



## affordabledrain

gear junkie said:


> Here's how they do it. Crappy drain machine in the back filled with evidence of a sewer install. These companies are the real crooks. When people call a national franchise, they have to expect a high price. These guys go the opposite route. Fricking crooks.


 
So are you saying that speedway machines are junk??



:laughing:


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> Absolutely free drain cleaning services...
> 
> And if this doesn't work ... Then offer to pay the customer for the privilege to play in there sewer


:laughing: I'll give ya $50 if you let me clean out that chamber pot of yours... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> :laughing: I'll give ya $50 if you let me clean out that chamber pot of yours... :laughing:


Sorry your price is to high ... There is a guy willing to give my pot a cleaning for 75.00


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

89plumbum said:


> Came across this the other day. Whats next " 99 CENTS SEWER AND DRAIN"?


 There use to be a company in San Jose California with that name.
The deal was it cost $15 for them to show up and give a quote .


----------



## Tommy plumber

Advertising a low price to clear a sewer or drain line is ofcourse to get calls. The customer is, duped let's say, into calling for the supposed '$49.95' drain cleaning job. And, as noted, this is deceptive. We all know that the company is hoping and in fact encouraging the technician to up-sell to the customer once he gets his foot in the door. 

However, I see this strategy as a response to the low-balling, haggling customers who want to price shop the legitimate contractors to death. How many of you have recieved a telephone call from someone whom you never did business with, asking you for a price to set a customer-supplied toilet? Ofcourse they are searching diligently for the lowest price over the phone. I have had quite alot. So, some companies are adapting to this tactic by advertising a low, low price to get the call, in the hopes of upselling once they get in the door. I am not saying I agree with this, but I understand the frustration of the business owners trying to not get taken advantage of by homeowners who think that your prices are negotiable when you show up at their door.

I fully agree with advertising a price of let's say $ 495.00 to install a W/H and then looking for any and all add-ons.
The $ 495.00 would be for an elec. W/H only, in an easyily accessible location like a garage, and 40-gallons only. Gas or solar is extra; as are any extras like a new shut-off valve, safety pan, moving a water line, a real sneaky extra might be to remove the old one....:laughing:; telling the customer that $ 495.00 is ONLY to install the new one; but draining and cutting out the old one is more money. Too sneaky, and they'll never call you back. But again, I understand why contractors do this. I do think it's in response to the cheap low-balling customers.


----------



## okcplum

I got one last Friday. 
Call comes in asking how much to install a water heater supplied by them.
"So so plumbing said they could do it for" 
Stop right their sir, I don't have time today or next week, but thank you for calling us.


----------



## phishfood

We've got one of the franchise chains in our area offering $79 drain cleanings (with access) including camera inspections. 

How a company could roll a $30,000 vehicle (the ones I have seen are box trucks) with a metric crap ton of plumbing supplies and tools on board, with a guy making a wage, and then both clean and camera a drain line for $79, is beyond me. 

Methinks they don't do very many drain cleaning calls that end up costing $79.


----------



## damnplumber

Back in 1989 when I first got started, I was the any drain any time $20 guy. It got me busy but I had to do 10 a day to break even. It took a long time to rid myself of having to do cheap drain cleaning and would never do that again. Now $100 is what I charge for 2" or less with cleanouts. I can make a fair living doing that.


----------



## Tommy plumber

damnplumber said:


> Back in 1989 when I first got started, I was the any drain any time $20 guy. It got me busy but I had to do 10 a day to break even. *It* *took a long time to rid myself of having to do cheap drain cleaning* and would never do that again. Now $100 is what I charge for 2" or less with cleanouts. I can make a fair living doing that.


 






In other words, you fired all of those customers........:laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber

So what is a real world, honest price to snake a main, and inspect it with a camera? I've been charging 200-250 without complaint, but people have mentioned the $99 snake and camera commercial they see on tv. I explain to them that they get their foot in the door with that price. They don't make money and pay all that advertising charging only $99.


----------



## tungsten plumb

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> There use to be a company in San Jose California with that name.
> The deal was it cost $15 for them to show up and give a quote .


You mean $15 Sewer and Drain? I'm so tired of seeing their damn trucks :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

tungsten plumb said:


> You mean $15 Sewer and Drain? I'm so tired of seeing their damn trucks :laughing:


 Yep !
Thats the guy.
I use to run into him at Granger's on south 7th st.
Big dude with a bigger attitude.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Yep !
> Thats the guy.
> I use to run into him at Granger's on south 7th st.
> Big dude with a bigger attitude.:laughing:


:laughing: they get a lot of calls. I see their trucks all day.


----------



## Plumberman911

rob the plumber said:


> So what is a real world, honest price to snake a main, and inspect it with a camera? I've been charging 200-250 without complaint, but people have mentioned the $99 snake and camera commercial they see on tv. I explain to them that they get their foot in the door with that price. They don't make money and pay all that advertising charging only $99.


I don't have a camera YET but I will. I charge 95-105 for lavs, kitchens and WMachine lines. Main lines 150 upto 1 hr then it's 150 plus time.


----------



## dclarke

ive seen trucks around here "plumbing for pennies" our shop rate is $80 with no trip charge an hour and if its a drain call we charge $80 for the big machine and $40 for the small machine and if i use a drill snake i typically do $20. we also do -10% senior discount which most of our customers are so typically $90-$120 to clear a sink/tub. and a main would be $134-$160. no camera being the company doesnt own one.


----------



## okcplum

dclarke said:


> ive seen trucks around here "plumbing for pennies" our shop rate is $80 with no trip charge an hour and if its a drain call we charge $80 for the big machine and $40 for the small machine and if i use a drill snake i typically do $20. we also do -10% senior discount


How do you make any profit or even gas money for $20 to use the drill snake.
Do you guys have no minimum trip charge ?


----------



## dclarke

Its $80 an hour + machine so if I use the drill snake its $100 if its an hour or less.


----------



## okcplum

Gotcha, that sounds more like it.


----------



## Fast fry

ChrisConnor said:


> I remember back in 1988 it was a whopping 48.50.


People want to pay me my journeyman rate lower than when I first became a journeyman and we are only talking 6 years ago.

Needless to say I don't play well with others if you catch my drift. 

These exploiting scumbags


----------



## Hans B Shaver

Mr Plumber said:


> I have been seeing a lot of commercials for a national plumbing company advertising a 99 dollar drain cleaning and camera inspection.
> 
> Has anyone figured out why they can offer these services so cheap? Their has got to be a catch once they get in the house.


They are using it for a lost leader hoping to sale main line replacements.


----------



## mightypipe

Hans is totally right. When I was in the rooter game, I was really in the sewer replacement game. The rigid see-snake went down every mainline I ran. Sometimes, if the hairs on the back of my neck stood up just right, even the ones I didn't cable. I ended up doing a sewer a week, and at least a couple of tap repairs, or clean outs. "Dig or die" was the shop motto.


----------



## TerryO

mightypipe said:


> Hans is totally right. When I was in the rooter game, I was really in the sewer replacement game. The rigid see-snake went down every mainline I ran. Sometimes, if the hairs on the back of my neck stood up just right, even the ones I didn't cable. I ended up doing a sewer a week, and at least a couple of tap repairs, or clean outs. "Dig or die" was the shop motto.


What if there was no problem, other than your neck hairs, did you still sell a repair?

"Success is the ability to move from failure to failure without loosing enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## mightypipe

No, if there wasn't a problem, we did not do a repair. most camera inspections did not lead to repairs or replacements, but the fact that we did the camera inspections for free, increased our chances of finding problems that would otherwise have been missed.


----------

